# Shotgun for my wife



## zhasty (Dec 16, 2015)

It's narrowed down to a maxus and a a300.  I'm a browning man so I'm kinda partial, and I think that's her first choice, but I wouldn't say no if I found a outlander that's a great deal. Who got the best prices on em used if possible.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 16, 2015)

Maxus might be a bit bulky for a woman.


----------



## homey (Dec 16, 2015)

The Outlander will be more reliable. More importantly the Outlander can be shortened to your wife's fit. I'm sure she'll appreciate the shorter length of pull.


----------



## Uptonongood (Dec 16, 2015)

Fit and recoil are the biggest issues.  Has she fired 12 ga duck loads before and is she comfortable with the recoil?  A recoil reducing semi-auto loader is the best option and one with adjustable length of pull is preferable.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Dec 16, 2015)

While hard to get shells sometimes I love the 16 gauge. Maybe look at 26" barrels for whatever you decide, I'm pretty stuck on ou and sxs for all bird hunting.


----------



## dom (Dec 16, 2015)

a400 lite? that might be perfect for your wife. http://www.beretta.com/en-us/a400-lite-synthetic-/#Main

i know this is a little more than you wanted to spend but the recoil reduction on these guns is incredible. My wife shoots my A400 extreme and loves it. recoil is less than a 20 gauge o/u


----------



## zhasty (Dec 16, 2015)

Recoil isn't really an issue she has been shooting my old stoger m2000 but it seems to bother her in the dove field.  We have gone and held several the two that she said felt the best were the a300 and the maxus, the maxus being the better of the 2.


----------



## homey (Dec 16, 2015)

zhasty said:


> Recoil isn't really an issue she has been shooting my old stoger m2000 but it seems to bother her in the dove field.  We have gone and held several the two that she said felt the best were the a300 and the maxus, the maxus being the better of the 2.



But the standard Maxus is made for an adult male unless it's a shortened version.  For$700 you can get the Beretta with 3 different length of pulls. That should be important when deciding.


----------



## kevbo3333 (Dec 16, 2015)

Just got a A350 extrema, it's light (7.25lbs) and has the recoil reducing butt. That maxus is a good gun so I would have her pick the one with the best fit.


----------



## Joe Overby (Dec 17, 2015)

homey said:


> But the standard Maxus is made for an adult male unless it's a shortened version.  For$700 you can get the Beretta with 3 different length of pulls. That should be important when deciding.



How do you know how big his wife is?? How do you know how long her arms are?? You are assuming she is considerably smaller than the average adult male and as such requires a smaller gun. If the lady prefers the fit and feel of the maxus then that's what she should get. The number 2 response on this forum to this very topic is shoulder/shoot a bunch and get what fits you best...its second only to the "buy a stoeger" response. 
OP, franklins in Athens is about the only place I know of that would have one used. Good luck.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 17, 2015)

Not trying to be a wise crack, but if the Browning felt the best, why did the guy ask opinions.  Most guns are built for guys, that's why they have youth models and now the LOP adjusters.


----------



## awoods (Dec 17, 2015)

I might consider a 20ga mag if recoil is an issue. But, let her handle a few at the gun store and see what works best. My cousin shoots a 20 ha mag and kills ducks the same as me if the ducks decoy. Not sure what type of hunting you do but my experience in flooded timber / bottomland, 35 yards or less is all you need.


----------



## awoods (Dec 17, 2015)

Also, that is pretty cool u have a wife that likes hunting. She is a keeper. Get her addicted and you can hunt more!


----------



## Joe Overby (Dec 17, 2015)

emusmacker said:


> Not trying to be a wise crack, but if the Browning felt the best, why did the guy ask opinions.  Most guns are built for guys, that's why they have youth models and now the LOP adjusters.



He didn't. He asked where the best place is to find them used.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 17, 2015)

Joe Overby said:


> He didn't. He asked where the best place is to find them used.



I believe in post 7 he said she has gone and handled several and the A300 and Maxus seemed to be the best fit. But maybe my reading comprehension ain't too good.


----------



## Joel (Dec 18, 2015)

I know this doesn't help now but Dicks had all Beretta shotguns $150 off 2 weeks ago.  I picked up an A300 in Shadowgrass for $629.  The sale was not advertised in the store so keep an eye out on their website.  I actually had to show the the store manager where the sale was posted on their website as no one in the store knew about it.


----------



## homey (Dec 18, 2015)

Joe Overby said:


> How do you know how big his wife is?? How do you know how long her arms are?? You are assuming she is considerably smaller than the average adult male and as such requires a smaller gun. If the lady prefers the fit and feel of the maxus then that's what she should get. The number 2 response on this forum to this very topic is shoulder/shoot a bunch and get what fits you best...its second only to the "buy a stoeger" response.
> OP, franklins in Athens is about the only place I know of that would have one used. Good luck.



Most hunters don't understand gun fit. I'm not saying the OP doesn't understand. I'm saying if it doesn't fit it won't shoot where you're looking. The Beretta has lots of adjustability to make it shoot where you're looking. If she likes the Maxus then buy it and have it fitted to her.


----------



## zhasty (Dec 18, 2015)

Thanks guys it all beeb very helpful.


----------



## zhasty (Dec 23, 2015)

Went with the baretta partly for the adjustability but mostly for the price.  650 out the door in Butler.


----------



## kevbo3333 (Dec 24, 2015)

A300?


----------



## zhasty (Dec 24, 2015)

Yea a300 black synthetic.


----------

